# NEW LATHE GUY ALREADY MAKING $$$$



## riversidedan (Mar 9, 2021)

Been playing with model airplanes 50 yrs and got the lathe bug, so picked up a grizzly 4x6  GO745 micro lathe
and have figured out how to make solid aluminum spinners from 3/4 6061.....and to my surprise have already sold some. only concerns are would like to find a QCTP to avoid making a shims, am thinking a OXA style might fit but dont wanna order one then have it be wrong.  am also learning about tools and what they do which has been interesting and have a HSS set coming in the mail.

Have also looked at insert tools and think they might be good which BTW  were used to make the spinners.
next project are some 6061 model car wheels, so stay tuned and keepem turnin


----------



## Diecutter (Mar 9, 2021)

It's no wonder they are selling; The finish and packaging  looks professional.  You are off to a great start.


----------



## BladesIIB (Mar 9, 2021)

Congrats, hobbies that generate any income are the best hobbies IMO.  Keep it up.


----------



## DAT510 (Mar 9, 2021)

Welcome to H-M.  The spinners look great.

Regarding the QCTP...... Your lathe is slight bigger that the Sherline lathes.  The OXA QCTP's will fit the Sherline, if installed w/o the optional compound. Sherline's have a swing of 3.5" vs the 4" over the cross-slide of yours.  Shars says the OXA QCTP's can fit up to an 8" swing (though personally I think that's a bit large for the OXA.)  

So 1/2 of 4" = 2" from top of the cross slide to lathe center line....  

Dimensions for the Shars OXA holder with the highest center line, is the Parting Blade holder at 0.656" (from the bottom edge of the holder to the cutting edge.)






						Quick Change Tool Post Set Wedge Type #000 OXA
					

Shars Tool




					www.shars.com
				




So it looks like it should fit.  

BTW, I have a OXA QCTP for my Sherline from LMS









						QC Tool Posts: QCTP Sets
					

Bundles that include a quick change tool post and tool holders




					littlemachineshop.com
				




Hope this helps.


----------



## markba633csi (Mar 9, 2021)

Nice spinners!  How are you making the curve?  I'm guessing there's some freehand work involved?
-Mark


----------



## riversidedan (Mar 9, 2021)

yes sir all free hand no taper tool involved


----------



## riversidedan (Mar 9, 2021)

DAT510 said:


> Welcome to H-M.  The spinners look great.
> 
> Regarding the QCTP...... Your lathe is slight bigger that the Sherline lathes.  The OXA QCTP's will fit the Sherline, if installed w/o the optional compound. Sherline's have a swing of 3.5" vs the 4" over the cross-slide of yours.  Shars says the OXA QCTP's can fit up to an 8" swing (though personally I think that's a bit large for the OXA.)
> 
> ...


will definitly check that out thanx  BTW the hex bolt that holds the tool holder on this lathe  is 5 mil. which leaves me to assume any QCTH bolt will be bigger, but just not sure.   however I checked with LMS and they did have a QCTH which looks to be the same price as shars, so now its just if I wanna shell out the bucks and keep this existing lathe or upgrade to something bigger


----------



## 7milesup (Mar 9, 2021)

@Riversidedan
Nice work.  I too am involved with the RC world.  Not quite as long as you but close.  My RC flying evolved into full size eventually (see avatar).  A number of full size pilots on here.
I bought my first small lathe a few years ago to make landing gear for my scale Beaufighter, but other life commitments pulled me away for a while.  About ready to get back into it.


----------



## Dhal22 (Mar 10, 2021)

I'm on this site for very similar reasons as the op, i have 40 years building model airplanes.  Some parts of what we do (pun intended) cross over into lathe/ mill needs so here we are. 

Spinners look great btw.


----------



## mickri (Mar 10, 2021)

If cost is an issue you can always make a norman style QCTP for a fraction of the cost.  That's what I did.  Lots of forum members have made them.  Not hard to make.  Can be made with just a lathe and a drill.


----------



## brino (Mar 10, 2021)

okay, for us non-model plane/RC guys.....what's a "spinner"? 

thanks,
-brino


----------



## 7milesup (Mar 10, 2021)

brino said:


> okay, for us non-model plane/RC guys.....what's a "spinner"?
> 
> thanks,
> -brino


It is the metal housing that covers up the propeller nut and usually flairs into the engine cowling.  The spinner can also thread directly onto the engine shaft to retain the propeller (which is what the OP is making).


----------



## mickri (Mar 10, 2021)

Here's a question for you model airplane guys and gals.  Elliptical shapes are more aerodynamic and have less drag than a pointed shape.  Why aren't spinners elliptical?


----------



## Flyinfool (Mar 10, 2021)

Most spinners are elliptical.

Like you, I have playing with these dam model aircraft for about 55 years. I got my machines originally to support the model aircraft. 
Now that you got the aluminum spinners down, you can make some out of brass for those planes that need nose weight. It seems most of mine always need nose weight, there is no place farther forward to add weight and I have found that the extra flywheel weight helps most engines idle smother, more reliably and at a lower rpm.


----------



## mickri (Mar 10, 2021)

Shows how much I know about model airplanes.  And real ones for that matter.  I haven't flown on an airplane in years.  And after a couple of down right scary incidents I much prefer to stay on the ground.


----------



## 7milesup (Mar 10, 2021)

Flyinfool said:


> Most spinners are elliptical.
> 
> I have found that the extra flywheel weight helps most engines idle smother, more reliably and at a lower rpm.



Oh, I love my electrics.  
Everything I have is electric.  Most are 6 or 12 cell.


----------



## Flyinfool (Mar 10, 2021)

Electric is for the kids, I like my noise and smoke and ease of use. I finally sold my last electric and am back to all IC engines. But that discussion is good fodder for another thread.


----------



## DavidR8 (Mar 10, 2021)

Total thread hijack...
A number of years back I really wanted to dive into RC planes but there is basically no where to fly where I live. The local field had fifty people on the waiting list and the meetings I went to left me with the distinct feeling that I should go away.
<hijackoff/>


----------



## riversidedan (Mar 10, 2021)

Dhal22 said:


> I'm on this site for very similar reasons as the op, i have 40 years building model airplanes.  Some parts of what we do (pun intended) cross over into lathe/ mill needs so here we are.
> 
> Spinners look great btw.


just sent you a meassge


----------



## riversidedan (Mar 10, 2021)

mickri said:


> If cost is an issue you can always make a norman style QCTP for a fraction of the cost.  That's what I did.  Lots of forum members have made them.  Not hard to make.  Can be made with just a lathe and a drill.


hey thanx yes Im interested


----------



## riversidedan (Mar 10, 2021)

DavidR8 said:


> Total thread hijack...
> A number of years back I really wanted to dive into RC planes but there is basically no where to fly where I live. The local field had fifty people on the waiting list and the meetings I went to left me with the distinct feeling that I should go away.
> <hijackoff/>


I hear ya partner and have been thrown off countless fields for the noise, then I started flying lectric even then thier were those who loved to ***** and whine, what I wouldnt give to be by or live  by wide open quite field with no trees or airplane magnets .............


----------



## mickri (Mar 10, 2021)

riversidedan here is a link to my thread summarizing what I learned making and using my Norman style QCTP. https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/norman-style-qctp.79705/ Depending on your cost of materials you can easily make the tool post and 15 to 20 tool holders for under $100.  My latest tool holder is a straddle knurling tool.  It is still a work in progress.


----------



## riversidedan (Mar 10, 2021)

mickri said:


> riversidedan here is a link to my thread summarizing what I learned making and using my Norman style QCTP. https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/norman-style-qctp.79705/ Depending on your cost of materials you can easily make the tool post and 15 to 20 tool holders for under $100.  My latest tool holder is a straddle knurling tool.  It is still a work in progress.
> 
> View attachment 358818
> View attachment 358819


thanx for the info sir, I see that hydrolic oil you have , is that for cutting??


mickri said:


> riversidedan here is a link to my thread summarizing what I learned making and using my Norman style QCTP. https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/norman-style-qctp.79705/ Depending on your cost of materials you can easily make the tool post and 15 to 20 tool holders for under $100.  My latest tool holder is a straddle knurling tool.  It is still a work in progress.
> 
> View attachment 358818
> View attachment 358819


thanx for the info sir, are you using that hydralic oil for cutting and boring or just general purpose??


----------



## riversidedan (Mar 10, 2021)

thanx for the info sir, are you using that hydralic oil for cutting and boring or just general purpose??


----------



## mickri (Mar 10, 2021)

AW46 hydraulic oil falls within the spec for lubricating oil for my lathe.  AW68 is better but is only sold in 5 gallon pails where I live.  O'Riley's sells  AW46 by the gallon for under $20.  I don't use my lathe on a regular basis and therefore lubricate all of the lube points whenever I use my lathe.   I found that needle oilers are the handiest to use.  https://www.mcmaster.com/1902T127/ You can  buy needle oilers all over the place.

For cutting oil I use whatever thread cutting oil is available at Lowes, Home Depot or Ace Hardware.  Seems to work.


----------

